# Tortstork!



## Thomas tortoise (Apr 1, 2022)

I am wanting a CH tortoise from tortstork and i am thinking about getting a Cherry head tortoise instahatch egg once they get some available and they are selling this incubator. Just making sure this is the right incubator to use and will i have to buy anything more to add on to it?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Apr 2, 2022)

Thats the one Mr TortStork recommends & sells along with the about to hatch torts. No reason to question his demonstrated success.


----------



## Thomas tortoise (Apr 2, 2022)

Maro2Bear said:


> Thats the one Mr TortStork recommends & sells along with the about to hatch torts. No reason to question his demonstrated success.


Im sorry your post is a little confusing. So... if i buy a instahatch egg it comes with the incubator or do i have to buy it separate?


----------



## jcase (Apr 2, 2022)

Thomas tortoise said:


> Im sorry your post is a little confusing. So... if i buy a instahatch egg it comes with the incubator or do i have to buy it separate?


he is saying that incubator will work. they come seperate


----------



## Thomas tortoise (Apr 2, 2022)

jcase said:


> he is saying that incubator will work. they come seperate


Okay! Thank you!


----------



## tortlvr (Apr 4, 2022)

Thomas tortoise said:


> Okay! Thank you!


There's one that has temp/hum settings that are helpful. I've used both models. I hang a mimi temp gage and put the other end at egg level to monitor unit without gages. Always good to have more than one monitor. These units tend to overheat if room temps get too high. Good luck. Nothing more exciting than watching these little guys enter our lives.


----------



## dd33 (Apr 4, 2022)

The temperature an humidity indicators on those styrofoam incubators are nearly useless. You are probably better off adding a separate sensor like a Sensorpush.


----------



## Thomas tortoise (Apr 4, 2022)

And i dont need to add a mini fan on the incubator do I? 


dd33 said:


> The temperature an humidity indicators on those styrofoam incubators are nearly useless. You are probably better off adding a separate sensor like a Sensorpush.


----------



## dd33 (Apr 4, 2022)

I don't know, I have never used one for tortoise eggs. We have a foam one that we used for chickens once or twice and found the temperature and humidity dials on it were off by a LOT.


----------



## Thomas tortoise (Apr 4, 2022)

@Tom do you know if its a good incubator fo tortoise eggs and do you know if i have to add anything onto it?


----------



## Thomas tortoise (Apr 4, 2022)

Do i need a sensorpush or would a digital humidity and temperature gauge work?


dd33 said:


> The temperature an humidity indicators on those styrofoam incubators are nearly useless. You are probably better off adding a separate sensor like a Sensorpush.


----------



## dd33 (Apr 4, 2022)

Thomas tortoise said:


> Do i need a sensorpush or would a digital humidity and temperature gauge work?


You don't need a sensorpush. Just use any thermometer that you trust to be reasonably accurate.


----------

